# Drive in



## Old Benedetto (26 Gennaio 2009)

Last but not least ..... il thread sulla celluloide.


Hollywood o morte ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buona visione 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Essendo un drive in, ci potete venire anche "accompagnati" ....


----------



## Old Benedetto (26 Gennaio 2009)

*Leoni per agnelli*

La cosa migliore che abbia visto la scorsa stagione.

Ogni volta che rivedo questa scena, mi indigno insieme al ragazzo

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=gmQXki33B0M


Se qualcuno non l'ha visto in sala, è uscito in DVD ....


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> La cosa migliore che abbia visto la scorsa stagione.
> 
> Ogni volta che rivedo questa scena, mi indigno insieme al ragazzo
> 
> ...



L'ho visto ma non mi ha impressionato molto.

Questo film con Robert Redford invece mi è piaciuto.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=EisWWMKh_1Y


----------



## Old belledejour (26 Gennaio 2009)

In tema..

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VgFnN9FqlmU

fa un male cane.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2009)

*bella*



belledejour ha detto:


> In tema..
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VgFnN9FqlmU
> 
> fa un male cane.


 
porco giuda se ne fa...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> La cosa migliore che abbia visto la scorsa stagione.
> 
> Ogni volta che rivedo questa scena, mi indigno insieme al ragazzo
> 
> ...


bene, si scarica subito.


----------



## Old belledejour (26 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> porco giuda se ne fa...



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FxQrfF9Gg7s&feature=related

Non da meno.


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2009)

*Della serie: Bellimo!*

Il british film institut l'ha inserito al 53esimo posto nella lista dei migliori cento film britannici del XX secolo.

Ogni volta che guardo questa scena mi scendono le lacrime

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lV6E_lnwoFU&feature=related​


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il british film institut l'ha inserito al 53esimo posto nella lista dei migliori cento film britannici del XX secolo.​
> 
> Ogni volta che guardo questa scena mi scendono le lacrime​
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lV6E_lnwoFU&feature=related​


mamma mia che scena...


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mamma mia che scena...


Ma il film non l'hai mai visto per intero?

E' stupendo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

no, non l'ho visto...immagino lo sia davvero.....


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non l'ho visto...immagino lo sia davvero.....


Non te lo perdere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' bellissimo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Il mio piede sinistro
Schilndler's list
La leggenda del pianista sull'Oceano
Barry Lyndon
In mezzo scorre il fiume
La lettera scarlatta
La casa degli spiriti
Ok, sono troppi e di molti non ricordo i titoli


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non te lo perdere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lo vedro'.sicuro.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Febbraio 2009)

pensavo il drive in con gianfranco d'angelo e ezio greggio con Ass Fidanken


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pensavo il drive in con gianfranco d'angelo e ezio greggio con Ass Fidanken


Non ho dubbi, ti credo.


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

Film spettacolare

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itkmawq4jrM


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Film spettacolare
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itkmawq4jrM


Concordo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  c'e' TUTTO!


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao Mari, ma perchè sotto il tuo nik c'è scritto utente scomodo?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Ciao Mari, ma perchè sotto il tuo nik c'è scritto utente scomodo?


EHHhhh sarebbe lunga da raccontare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    imparerai a conoscermi e poi mi dirai se non e' cosi  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque benvenuta nel forum anche da parte mia.


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

Grazie grazie!! 
Gli utenti scomodi sono quelli con la personalità. O mi sbaglio?
Nel bene o nel male basta che si parli.

Io avevo un forum dove ero moderatrice, genere completamente diverso dal tradimento, poi l'ho lasciato perchè non avevo tempo troppa fatica, gli utenti con personalità mi facevano dannare, ma erano il cuore del forum.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Grazie grazie!!
> Gli utenti scomodi sono quelli con la personalità. O mi sbaglio?
> Nel bene o nel male basta che si parli.
> 
> Io avevo un forum dove *ero moderatrice*, genere completamente diverso dal tradimento, poi l'ho lasciato perchè non avevo tempo troppa fatica, gli utenti con personalità mi facevano dannare, ma erano il cuore del forum.


PUSSA VIA! (scherzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ... e' che sono difficili da manovrare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  in quanto poco marionette (e un tantino cacacazzz), non hanno "fili" se non la propria individualita' ...


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> PUSSA VIA! (scherzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono anche io cosi, meglio, molto meglio.
Mi piacciono le personalità determinate Mari piacere di averti conosciuta.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Sono anche io cosi, meglio, molto meglio.
> Mi piacciono le personalità determinate Mari *piacere di averti conosciuta.*


Aspetta, aspetta a dirlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non essere impulsiva  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   .


----------



## Old LaFerrari (5 Febbraio 2009)

Ahahah

Anche tu. Sei troppo simpatica.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Aspetta, aspetta a dirlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sa a cosa va incontro eh?


----------



## Old LaFerrari (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non sa a cosa va incontro eh?




Ma è cosi biricchina la Mari? Finora è stata buona e non sembra fastidiosa, io ho occhio Alce, ripeto, son stata moderatrice cinque anni, riconosco bene gli utenti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Ma è cosi biricchina la Mari? Finora è stata buona e non sembra fastidiosa, io ho occhio Alce, ripeto, son stata moderatrice cinque anni, riconosco bene gli utenti.


Qui gli utenti sono un po' come il Dr Jeckyll: non sai mai veramente con chi stai parlando in quel momento. Mr Hide è sempre in agguato.
Comunque Marì è un tesoro, come tutte le donne del forum.
('sta leccata mi sa che la pago cara)


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> *Ma è cosi biricchina la Mari?* Finora è stata buona e non sembra fastidiosa, io ho occhio Alce, ripeto, son stata moderatrice cinque anni, riconosco bene gli utenti.


Chi io?





​


----------



## Old LaFerrari (7 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Qui gli utenti sono un po' come il Dr Jeckyll: non sai mai veramente con chi stai parlando in quel momento. Mr Hide è sempre in agguato.
> Comunque Marì è un tesoro, come tutte le donne del forum.
> ('sta leccata mi sa che la pago cara)



Gli utenti sono tutti dei pixel.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Febbraio 2009)

LaFerrari ha detto:


> Gli utenti sono tutti dei pixel.


Cosa intendi dire? Che a volte si illuminano, a volte si spengono, cambiano colore?
Beh, non è poi così estrema la volubilità. E' che qui pare particolarmente evidente la differenza di atteggiamento che ognuno pone di fronte a diversi argomenti ed ai diversi modi con cui gli altri si pongono. Qui traspaiono quelle sfumature dettate anche solo dal particolare momento, o dal fatto non tanto che qualcuno ha detto una cosa che mi piace o che mi dispiace, ma da chi l'ha detta, come l'ha detta, quando l'ha detta. Simpatie, antipatie, convinzioni, dubbi, malumori, euforia: tutto questo si intreccia sul forum grazie a personaggi che non hanno bisogno di nascondersi, perchè già nascosti sono, anonimi, misteriosi, a volte inquietanti, il più delle volte teneri nell'involontaria trasparenza delle loro debolezze.
Oggi mi trovi così, un paio di giorni fa mordevo la caviglia a chiunque si avvicinasse, spesso sono un cazzone sparafesserie, a volte tento di essere un po' più profondo. Come me ognuno a suo modo, oguno di noi mostra qui più che nella realtà piccole parti di sè a volte altrimenti invisibili.
Abbiamo già parlato in altre occasioni di cosa significa postare su questo forum.


----------

